# possible leakning turbo



## Heisse_mkII (Jul 24, 2005)

I was curious if anyone knew where the oil would go if a turbo had a small oil leak. The shop I regularly take my Audi to says they found oil in one of the pipes that is connected to the turbo when they replace the oil filter. I was curious if anyone has heard that before or maybe another possible place the oil could come from. Thanks.


----------



## Bergelvis (Mar 6, 2006)

*pcv or turbo?*

I'm going to post a new thread in this forum, so I don't hijack yours. Please look for it. Your problem could be a clogged pcv, a leaky turbo, or both.


----------



## Heisse_mkII (Jul 24, 2005)

Bergelvis said:


> I'm going to post a new thread in this forum, so I don't hijack yours. Please look for it. Your problem could be a clogged pcv, a leaky turbo, or both.


Thanks for the reponse. I read your thread and I'll look at it. It just got an oil change earlier this week and the service guy I dealt with before isn't there anymore. The service advisor that I dealt with this time never mentioned oil in the intercooler tube you loosen to get to the oil filter. I asked him about it and he said that it was wet but they'd keep an eye on it when I bring it in. Luckily I didn't have to add any oil between oil changes so I thought something else was going on. I talked to my wife about it and it turns out while I was deployed to Afghanistan, she brought the car in for something and that she went back a few days later because it was leaking oil and they fixed it with any cost to us because it was warranty work. It may have been from that. I plan on cleaning the tube out and see if it gets wet again and I'll check the pcv. It wouldn't hurt.


----------

